# Casting or Trolling at Pymatuning



## 32bit.flannel (Jul 26, 2010)

First of all feel free to share all of your secret hotspots with me...I won't tell anybody, you'll never see me there and Santa Clause IS real ;-) Seriously though, I'm not asking where to cast or troll, just wondering who likes to do what on this lake and why.

My brother has a buddy who apparently does quite well out on Pyma and from what brother tells me the guy mostly trolls. Now I do truly love trolling. Partly because I let my dad drive so I don't have to hear about how I'm not doing it the same way he would (no offense or anything, Dad), but mostly because I let my dad drive so I get to relax up in the bow all day just waiting for bites (<- the good life). I also enjoy tossing out top waters and making rattly splashes in hopes to get to witness firsthand some crazy out-of-the-water grab by a monster fish.

So we are hoping to get out this weekend and dad and I have picked a few places where we'd like to do some casting...upon hearing this brother (who is coming with us) got all Mr. Knowledgeable-Because-My-Friend-... on me, and it got me to thinking about this: On the one hand you can't argue with a guy who catches fish, and so far said guy is trolling and telling my brother all about his catches trolling. But on the other hand I see no reason why casting couldn't be quite spectacular at some places on this lake either. 

My question is to those of you musky hunting on Pyma...how do you roll and why? I'm sure it's largely just a matter of preference, and I'm done arguing with brother about it, but I am honestly curious to know what others prefer for this lake. In the end the goal really is the same: To avoid :S and hope for :B


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

To put it quite simply, mix it up...In the springtime especially while fish are spawning and seeking warmer water. As the summer rolls around, I primarily troll this lake...not sayin' casting won't produce then, just my preference. Casting or trolling, I use pretty much the same principals...The earlier in the spring, I focus on shallower water structures....points, weedbeds, drops, rocks, etc. As the water warms up and fishes' metabolism increases, I focus on the same types of structures with the only difference being that I make sure there is deep water pretty handy and I spend some time fishing it and looking for baitfish. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------

